# DIY filter media for AC50



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

so i want to cut cost on filter media where i can. one thing i am thinking is buying bulk activated carbon and using a nylon stocking to bag it. would the nylon harm the fish or mess with the water?


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

actually unless you need to remove meds from the water the carbon is useless


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

^+1 to that. as far as media goes, in my fx5 I use lava rocks. they are porous enough to provide great surfaces for the BB, and I bought a huge bag of it for about $10


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

x2 on ditching the carbon. If you don't get a reply on the nylons, my lfs does sell media bags (of various sizes) I think they are called Filter media bags.
Should be able to find some online.


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

i'm using aquaclear's ammonia neutralizer right now.


----------



## Subaru4wd (May 6, 2011)

I have used filter bags before to keep activated carbon in my canister filter. 

I have also heard of people soaking carbon in their tank.

If you want to use Nylon Stockings, but i would suggest washing them with hot water and some type of soap to remove any perfumes or anything else they might have put on the stocking durring manufacture. I used Nylon Stocking to soak some old substrate in a new tank to kick-start a cycle. I noticed after soaking for a day a film had built up on the surface of the water. Not sure if maybe the stockings had leached something into my tank??

And as said above, you really dont need to use Activated Carbon unless you are removing toxins from the water, or old medicine. It also works great to clear tannins from the water if you've just added a new piece of driftwood or something.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

Is there something in your water supply that you want the carbon to remove?
Would you not be happier replacing the carbon with better mechanical filtration?

You can do anything you want to in a tank - some of it works and some of it doesn't. Mostly you get results when there's a problem you actually want to solve and find a way of doing it.
cb


----------



## ElChef194 (Dec 25, 2011)

clep.berry said:


> Is there something in your water supply that you want the carbon to remove?
> Would you not be happier replacing the carbon with better mechanical filtration?
> 
> You can do anything you want to in a tank - some of it works and some of it doesn't. Mostly you get results when there's a problem you actually want to solve and find a way of doing it.
> cb


just looking for a cheaper solution. i am using ac's ammonia neutralizer now. everything is going good with it. nothing that needs removal as far as meds etc.


----------



## clep.berry (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm not a fan of any kind of neutralizer btw. If there's more space for a sponge - I use it for a sponge which is probably the cheapest media there is out there besides floss. - Oh... Just used poly pad as well, increasing my filtration capacity.
cb


----------



## highmk1 (Oct 9, 2011)

+3 on the carbon, u should be converting your ammonia not removing it


----------

